# Trajko Prokopiev - „Razdelba“



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

I want to share Simka's aria and the choir from the opera „Razdelba" from Trajko Prokopiev, the most famous macedonian composer. He is my grandfather.
Sorry for the quality, they're very old and rare recordings. Enjoy.


----------

